# proper proclaimer oder wtp phoenix



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

hi leute ich möchte mir nen neuen rahmen kaufen 
und kann mich nicht zwischen dem proper und dem wtp entscheiden
und wollte halt mal wissen was ihr so denkt, welcher rahmen besser ist .
würde mich über ne antwort freuen 
cya


----------



## AVE (22. März 2008)

proper !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so weisstes jetz oder....

*closen!* XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

:d


----------



## RISE (22. März 2008)

Welchen Proclaimer meinst du denn? Ich meine, dass die den mal aktualisiert haben, denn eine Version hatte mal einen ganz komischen Steuerrohrwinkel (73,5° glaube ich). 
Ansonsten sind beide nett, wüsste jetzt auch nicht, welchen ich nehmen sollte.


----------



## lennarth (22. März 2008)

g&s hat doch nen reduzierten proclaimer drin..
finde den sehr sehr geil.da n rad mit aufbaun..


----------



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

jop der den ich mir holen möchte  hat 73.5° ah mist un dei geo ist also nicht so gut ? hmm dann wohl eher den wtp


----------



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

jo da würde ich den dann auch holen^^


----------



## Hertener (22. März 2008)

Ich würde mal anrufen und nachfragen. Kann auch ein Schreibfehler sein.


----------



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

nene ich glaub nicht weil bei anderen geschäften steht auch 73.5°


----------



## MasterOfBMX (22. März 2008)

guck mal bei www.countrybikes.de die haben macneil rahmen im angebot, sind ganz gute dabei.


----------



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

jo aber ich dneke ich hol mir den phoenix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (22. März 2008)

würd mich aber trotzdem mal interressieren mit dme proclaimer rahmen..
ist der aktuell angebotene rahmen von der geometrie seltsam?weil ist ja sehr günstig!
und was verändert sich durch den größeren steuerrohrwinkel?


----------



## RISE (22. März 2008)

Je steiler der Winkel, desto wendiger, je flacher, desto ruhiger in der Luft. 
73,5 ist dann schon seeeeeeeeeeeehr laufruhig für ein BMX und man merkt den Unterschied zu 74.5 definitiv. Schon der Wechsel von 74 zu 74.5 war für mich ein deutlicher Unterschied. 
Aber man gewöhnt sich auf jeden Fall dran, also wenn das kein Hindernis ist, lädt der Proper doch zum Kauf ein.


----------



## Bampedi (22. März 2008)

ick fand meinen 07er proclaimer geil...


----------



## Hertener (22. März 2008)

Na, aber wenn man George von GSport glauben schenken darf, dann sind die Fertigungstoleranzen sowas von...naja...egal. Nee, nicht egal. Eben diese Fertigungstoleranzen sind das Problem.
Ich meine, hat hier schon mal einer eine 90° Kehlnaht gezogen und anschließend kontrolliert, ob auch alles schön rechtwinklig ist? Durch die Hitze wird das Material erst gedehnt und bei der Abkühlung zieht es sich wieder zusammen. Ich glaube, wenn man das einmal in der Praxis erlebt hat, dann nimmt man es auch mit den Herstellerangaben nicht mehr so genau.


----------



## Bampedi (22. März 2008)

was zur hölle!?


----------



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

frag ich mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (22. März 2008)

dat mit den fertigungstoleranzen musste mir ma erzähln?
hab jetz hier ne halbe stunde ne liste zusamm geschraubt wie mein proclaimer aussehen wird
RISE:Aber dass der wagen ruhiger läuft hindert mich nicht bei drehungen und sowas?ich denk ma mit gewöhnung geht das oder?ich find den nämlich sehr geil..
mfg


----------



## knuspakeks (22. März 2008)

ich hol mir den phoenix weil der ungf. son lenkwinkel hat wie mein jetziger aber halt insgesamt nen bischen länger ist und leichter und weil er besser aussieht


----------



## lennarth (22. März 2008)

ich würd aber eventuell den proper kaufen bei der bei g&s gerade so unverschämt günstig ist und ich das geld fürs rad nicht so dicke hab.
also ist der rahmen allgemein fahrbar oder geht absolut nicht?


----------



## Hertener (23. März 2008)

Klar geht der. Vermutlich wie x andere auch.
Ich habe den auch nur genommen, weil der gerade im Angebot war. Heute würde ich wohl zum EB Reaper greifen - bei G&S für 199,- im Angebot.


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2008)

Hab ich schon gesehn aber...eastern siehste halt an jeder ecke!Soll ja was besondres werden
Und wie ist der rahmen?irgendwelche probleme bisher?und das wichtigste...SIND NOCH WELCHE DA?

mir ist grad sooowas von langweilig...
*Rahmen:* Proper Proclaimer (Raw) 20.4TT
*Gabel:*Proper Proclaimer Fork
*Vorbau:* Eastern Decepticon Stem
*Lenker: *Proper Proclaimer Light
*Griffe:* Odyssey Aaron Ross Grips
*Barends:* Eastern Ultra Light Barends
*Kurbel Set:* KHE Hindenburg 2pc
*Pedale:* Odyssey Twisted Flatland Plastic
*Kettenblatt:* Proper Sprocket 25T
*Laufrad Vorne:* Proper
*Laufrad Hinten:* KHE Reverse
*Sattel:* KHE Micro
*Sattelstange:* Shadow Conspiracy Umbra
*Sattelklemme:* Proper Sattelklemme
*Kette:* KMC Cool Chain
*Schläuche:* BMX Schlauch billisch

*Mäntel:* Odyssey Path Street
*Pegs:* Odyssey GI Pegs
*[FONT="]Bremse:[/FONT][/B][FONT="] Vanguard Super U3 Brake[/FONT]*


----------



## RISE (23. März 2008)

Raw sieht man auch an jeder Ecke, aber zum Punkt: fahrbar ist er ganz sicher.


----------



## Hertener (23. März 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> *Sattelstange:* Shadow Conspiracy Umbra


Hab die letztens an 'nem Rad gesehen. Find ich nicht so toll. Dann lieber 5 Euro mehr ausgeben und das FlyBikes Ding nehmen. Und die 5 Euro ersparst Du Dir, in dem Du statt der Proper die Twenty Sattelklemme nimmst. 

*EDIT:*
Ach ja, der Rahmen... 
Ich bin zufrieden. Keine Probleme.
Und ob noch welche da sind, weiß ich nicht. Ruf einfach mal an.


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2008)

mach ich!Danke.


----------



## RISE (23. März 2008)

Zu den Barends: falls die aus Alu sein sollten, dann Pfoten weg. Hatte selber die Flybikes und trotz der 3 Schrauben haben sie schlecht gehalten und gehen sehr schnell kaputt. Dann lieber welche aus Plastik.


----------



## lennarth (23. März 2008)

Stimmt ist Alu.Aber ich hab noch ein bisschen Zeit um Kleinteile zu überdenken.Nur die wesentlichen Dinge wie Rahmen,Gabel,Laufräder usw. stehen.mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (23. März 2008)

Jepp. Die Kunststoff-Barends reichen vollkommen. Bevor die kaputt sind, habe ich neue Griffe.


----------



## lennarth (25. März 2008)

HalloOK sollte kein Problem sein aber bitte bedenke das wir nicht alle Teile die wir im Online Shop haben auch im ´Vertrieb hane, sprich das wir die an Händler weitervekaufen könne.Z.b. Odyssey oder KHE und Shadow ist nit bei uns im Händler Vertrieb.Die laufräder sind auch zur Zeit nicht lieferbar sowohl das Proper als auch das KHE Reverse.Bei einigen Teilen brauche ich noch die Größenangaben und die Farben, dann aknn ich auch sagen ob die Teile lieferbar sind. THX Frank na super


----------

